# My wife says "clean our carpets"!



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

She says she wants all stains removed from four bedrooms, hallway and stair case....really not many stains but she despises the task of removing even the smallest stain..

We even have our own steam cleaner we use regular but now she wants someone with a truck deep cleaning system she observes every now and then on our street..lol 

Help me make my wife happy and tell me who you use/recommend for deep carpet cleaning...

Thank you much in advanced...because when she is happy I get to go fishing...

Jimmy


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

oh, i forgot to add I live in Gulf Breeze Midway by Wally World.

Jimmy


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The resident PFFcarpet cleaner is kelly1. Multiple members give him very good reviews.

http://www.fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic346809-54-1.aspx


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks Jon, I must have missed him in prior post...I'll try to look him up

Thanks again!

Jimmy


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

He will do good work at a very fair price. I highly recommend him.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *Corpsman (7/7/2009)*He will do good work at a very fair price. I highly recommend him.


Thanks, I have contacted him and look forward to clean carpets and a happy life I mean wife.lol

Jimmy


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I used Pro Clean and they did a great job. I will use them again.

http://www.procleannotsomekid.com/


----------

